# I Need Help - Research Paper Topic! Deadline monday!



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi all,

I have to do a research paper for a cultural geography class, the topic proposal is due monday. I didn't mean to put this off but this weekend has been miserable, I have a group project and midterm next wekk on top of the usual work, I'm trying to brainstorm right now but cant come up with zilch. Here's the assignment:



> Browse ahead in the texts and the syllabus; jot down ideas during the first weeks of class. One way to narrow the focus is to come up with 1) an issue or concern that interests you and 2) a place that interests you - (e.g. informal settlements in Mumbai, India). Once you think you have a topic, start doing as much background reading on it as you can to make sure it's a viable topic with adequate resources.
> 
> A thesis statement is not a question nor is it the topic of the paper, but rather is a thesis (= a proposition or point-of-view supported by research). It's a claim that you will be clarifying and defending in your paper.
> 
> ...


I'll take anything. Just throw me any ideas!


----------



## jmoop (Jul 12, 2009)

How about an analysis of American disaster relief response times/levels in different parts of the world? It would be interesting to find reasons why America was so prompt in sending help to other countries while delaying it for New Orleans.


----------



## myshkin (Jan 30, 2010)

How about...

Human trafficking in...Eastern Europe. 
Environmental degradation of the Mongolian Steppes and its effect on the local cultures.
Alcoholism in Post-Soviet Russia
The impact of U.S. agricultural subsidies and NAFTA on Mexican farmers. 
Sexual assault against Native American women. (Amnesty International released a heart breaking report on the issue a couple of years ago) you can examine the cultural and political relationship of reservations and tribal governance through this issue. 


Amnesty International's website might help generate ideas on issues. Good luck.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

The effect of colonialism on Aboriginal peoples in Canada. The Sixties Scoop, The Indian Act. Residential Schools. Forced assimilation and the inability to express their learned Culture and tradition. 

The plight of Immigrants to come to America or difficulties with integrating into a new culture upon coming to America.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Here's a great link to how to write a research paper.


----------

